# mac os X, perl et modules



## mac_new (27 Octobre 2005)

Voilà, je vais travailler sous mac OS X tout bientot, et je me pose pas mal de questions. je voudrais programmer en perl. 
je m'interroge sur l'installation de modules. 
j'ai lu qu'il fallait tapez dans mon repertoire domestique 


```
perl -MCPAN -e shell
```

pour monter un shell interactif. 
Mais voilà, c'est la premiere fois que je lance le module, et on me pose des questions sur la configuration systeme ... et mes reponses seront sauvegardees dans le cpan.pm 
je suis en reseau et ne veux pas me planter! 
quelqu'un pourrait-il me détailler les questions et réponses de la procédure? Eh oui, dur dur de trouver des tutos pour mac ...


----------



## Eymerich (27 Octobre 2005)

A ce niveau, et dans le terminal, il suffit de suivre la procédure standard
pour cpan perl. aucune particularité macos X.
il n'y a pas de quoi avoir peur... tu peux continuer . de toutes façon rien de définitif

Ah, oui: pour avoir les droits de configuration tu dois peut-être lancer avec sudo

sudo perl -MCPAN -e shell
+ ton pwd admin

Ey.


----------



## tatouille (28 Octobre 2005)

mac_new a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je vais travailler sous mac OS X tout bientot, et je me pose pas mal de questions. je voudrais programmer en perl.
> je m'interroge sur l'installation de modules.
> j'ai lu qu'il fallait tapez dans mon repertoire domestique
> 
> ...



que veux tu planter en installant un module perl ?


----------

